# .lnk datei ausführen...



## darkman (24. Mai 2004)

hi,
ich habe versucht per

```
shell("c:\test.lnk")
```
eine link Datei zu öffnen. Leider bekomme ich da immer einen Fehler zurück. EXE Dateien gehen und "cmd" und "net send" auch eigentlich wollte ich eine ".krc" Datei öffen da dies nicht ging hab ich dann mit ".lnk" versucht was auch scheiterte! Wie kann ich das denn nun öffnen ?
Edit:
Bin neuling :-(


----------



## darkman (24. Mai 2004)

hab raus für die, die es wissen wollen:

```
Dim shell
Set shell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
shell.run "C:\test.krc"
```


----------



## Retlaw (25. Mai 2004)

Die API-Funktion Shellexec (oder wars Shellexecute) kann das auch, wenn du WSH verwendest bist du davon abhängig obwohl du in Windows bereits vorhandene Funktionen benutzen könntest.


----------

